# semi arboreal dart



## Knighty (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi people so i am constructing my tinc tank while we speak but when cleaning out my room i found an onld 12x12x18 exo terra and was thinking "more darts"!

What i want to know is which species would be better of in a semi arboreal viv, Leucs or auratus?

Dave


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

With 12x12x18 as well as most the space the average hobbyist can manage "arboreal" is a relative term....In my experience both will use all parts of the viv. Go with whichever one you like the best/ is in your budget


----------



## Knighty (Jul 22, 2009)

amphibianfreak said:


> With 12x12x18 as well as most the space the average hobbyist can manage "arboreal" is a relative term....In my experience both will use all parts of the viv. Go with whichever one you like the best/ is in your budget


ok thanks for the reply, the choice is still no easyier as i realy like both.....


----------



## qwertkb2d (Aug 14, 2007)

In my experience leucs use the upper portions more then auratus. Try to keep yourself to a pair as a trio of that size may be pushing the floor space.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Given the size of the viv, I wouldn't put anything in there besides a pair of thumbs. A 12X12X18 is only about 11 gallons and leucs tend to be very active frogs whom need at least a 20 Gallon viv per pair. As for Auratus i've kept them in a viv that small but the larger you go the more active they'll be and happier.


----------



## Knighty (Jul 22, 2009)

yes i had already made the decisoin it would be a pair at the most, the viv is 17 gallons so yes 2 max. i am planning the viv so it is staged so they will not need to be grat climbers, just confident enough to leave the floor


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Knighty said:


> yes i had already made the decisoin it would be a pair at the most, the viv is 17 gallons so yes 2 max. i am planning the viv so it is staged so they will not need to be grat climbers, just confident enough to leave the floor


Yes you are right that would be 17 gallons. I was thinking 12X12X12 is 11 gallons. In that case a pair should be fine. Leucs tend to climb alot, mine are using up in the upper portions of the viv so a nice piece of driftwood and some steardy vines will be much appreciated.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

No George you were right, the 12x12x18 is 11 gallons


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> No George you were right, the 12x12x18 is 11 gallons


Yep, the 12x12x18 is 11.22 gallons.
Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds?


I have four luecs in a 65 gallon and they use EVERY inch of it. I even see them courting in the higher parts of the tanks. My auratus grew up for about 6 months in 12x12x18 and really seemed to enjoy it until I felt they got too big. They were moved into a 46g tank and for months I NEVER saw them. Now they are in a 30g+/- hex tank and I see them anytime I look for them. It surprises me how much they are out. Take that for what you want, but either way I feel that viv is too small. Sell it on craigslist or something and use the money to buy an appropriate sized tank Just my opinion.


----------



## Knighty (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep you are correct i was thinking of another tank i have... silly me.
Ok i agree 11 gallons is far to small, i would not even house 1 in that, geuse i should start thinking more in terms of visual space than silly maths and gallon equations. 

I have started to do the viv now so i will finish it and find another species of frog to inhabit it. I am going to get an 18x18x18 and set that up for D.Aurats. 

Going to be busy as i will now be workin on a 24x18x18 for tincs, an 18x18x18 for D.Auratus and finishing of this 12x12x18


----------

